# 有好的 DNS 服务器地址 吗？？？

## qing

我的这个太烂了。。不知道。。。为什么。。。

----------

## EricHsu

试试这个: 202.113.16.10 

南开大学的. 

我的 /etc/resolv.conf 里从 adsl 提供商那里获得的:

nameserver 202.96.128.86

nameserver 202.96.128.166

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 试试这个: 202.113.16.10 
> 
> 南开大学的. 

 

yi, 你还是我的小校友呢，呵呵。

good job。你确实是个好版主，//admire

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yi, 你还是我的小校友呢，呵呵。
> 
> 

 

WA... 我是软件学院 99 级的, 今年 1 月份毕业的, 你呢?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> good job。你确实是个好版主，//admire

 

努力学做一个好 waiter  :Wink: 

----------

## ts

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WA... 我是软件学院 99 级的, 今年 1 月份毕业的, 你呢?
> 
> 

 

呵呵，我早你差不多十年啊。加油，小兄弟。

天津后，我在上海混了五年多，波士顿又混了两年，现在还在 DC 混又快两年了。

----------

## EricHsu

 *ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 呵呵，我早你差不多十年啊。加油，小兄弟。
> 
> 天津后，我在上海混了五年多，波士顿又混了两年，现在还在 DC 混又快两年了。

 

哇~ 老学长!! 学弟我一定努力  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lit40

202.96.58.129 

202.106.196.115 

202.106.0.20

----------

## TecHunter

我的dnsmasq.conf里面的

```

server=202.103.24.68

server=202.103.0.117

server=158.205.225.34

server=158.205.225.226

server=158.205.237.148

server=158.205.229.236

server=199.45.32.43

```

前面几个是我们这里本地的，后面的依次是日本和美国的

Edit:

 - Eric.200412181702: 修正两个用词的情感色彩问题. 请留心这里是国际论坛, 谢谢  :Smile: 

----------

